# Livin the Low Life Season



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Any Info?


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

It would be nice


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

I hope they come out with a new season. :biggrin:


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

I need something to watch on Thursday nights. They need to bring it back. 

The last couple of seasons seemed like an introduction to lowriders for those who never seen them. I think they need to do it like the other hotrod or truck shows where they show actual work being done on the cars and new parts in addition to street and show footage. Kinda like the Powerblock shows on Spike on Staturdays.


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

I HOPE THAT IT RETURNS, CUZ THEY JUST SCRATCHED THE SURFACE OF THE LOWRIDER SCENE, IF YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN! :biggrin:


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

i hope it returns too its not a bad show. plus its knocking away all the negative sterotypes.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

that same broad still gona host?


----------



## 85REGAL (Sep 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@Sep 24 2009, 08:17 AM~15172716
> *I need something to watch on Thursday nights. They need to bring it back.
> 
> The last couple of seasons seemed like an introduction to lowriders for those who never seen them. I think they need to do it like the other hotrod or truck shows where they show actual work being done on the cars and new parts in addition to street and show footage. Kinda like the Powerblock shows on Spike on Staturdays.
> *


Exactly what I was thinking! :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@Sep 24 2009, 10:17 AM~15172716
> *I need something to watch on Thursday nights. They need to bring it back.
> 
> The last couple of seasons seemed like an introduction to lowriders for those who never seen them. I think they need to do it like the other hotrod or truck shows where they show actual work being done on the cars and new parts in addition to street and show footage. Kinda like the Powerblock shows on Spike on Staturdays.
> *


that would be sweet.


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Glassed Out_@Sep 24 2009, 10:16 AM~15173276
> *i hope it returns too its not a bad show. plus its knocking away all the negative sterotypes.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@Sep 24 2009, 08:17 AM~15172716
> *I need something to watch on Thursday nights. They need to bring it back.
> 
> The last couple of seasons seemed like an introduction to lowriders for those who never seen them. I think they need to do it like the other hotrod or truck shows where they show actual work being done on the cars and new parts in addition to street and show footage. Kinda like the Powerblock shows on Spike on Staturdays.
> *


Fuck yeah bro x2


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@Sep 24 2009, 09:17 AM~15172716
> *I need something to watch on Thursday nights. They need to bring it back.
> 
> The last couple of seasons seemed like an introduction to lowriders for those who never seen them. I think they need to do it like the other hotrod or truck shows where they show actual work being done on the cars and new parts in addition to street and show footage. Kinda like the Powerblock shows on Spike on Staturdays.
> *


+ interviews and shit event coverage noation wide. if they did that it go on longer if the ratings are enough.


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

who got served


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Sep 25 2009, 07:05 PM~15187386
> *who got served
> *


LOL


----------



## BigPete (Sep 27, 2005)

we do need some more of vida's fat ass


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Sep 27 2009, 02:37 PM~15199695
> *we do need some more of vida's fat ass
> *


x2


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

lol


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

yea


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

im tired of watching pinks all out lol


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Any one have any concrete info?


----------



## scrapin82regal (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Sep 29 2009, 04:51 PM~15220863
> *im tired of watching pinks all out lol
> *


yeah me too :uh:


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Sep 29 2009, 03:51 PM~15220863
> *im tired of watching pinks all out lol
> *


FUCK THAT SHOW.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Sep 27 2009, 02:37 PM~15199695
> *we do need some more of vida's fat ass
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

:biggrin: instead of pinks all out or pinks period they should do a show similar but hoppping for pinks?? the hop game is strong enuff these days ..hmm :biggrin:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

it would matter to me if they didnt,i would rather see a lowrider show like american hot rod


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

it would matter to me if they didnt,i would rather see a lowrider show like american hot rod


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday+Oct 3 2009, 12:58 AM~15254758-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haven't heard anything about a season 3 of Livin the low life, nothing on the speed site either.
Heard something about this though, but I'm not sure what channel or if it's been picked up or what :dunno:
http://americanlowrider.tv/index.html


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Oct 2 2009, 11:58 PM~15254758
> *:biggrin: instead of pinks all out or pinks period they should do a show similar but hoppping for pinks?? the hop game is strong enuff these days ..hmm :biggrin:
> *


NAW I WOULD NOT WANT THEM TO DO ANYTHING ASSOCIATED WITH HOPING, WELL LET ME RE-PHASE THAT. THE HOPING, YEAH, ALL THE DUMB ASS MOTHERFUCKERS ASSOCIATED WITH HOPING RUNNING THEY MOUTH, HELL NO. JUST PLAY INTO THE STEREOTYPES ALREADY OUT THERE


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

Dont forget our Annual show. This is the big one! Last years was a huge success and I have had clubs asking about it again for this year. This is THE ONE! This years show is moved to a new indoor location. There will be a concert, a hop, bikini contest, vendors, glamorous models for photo opportunities, and the Southwest's nicest lowriders! Following are the categories to be awarded! All done as a fund-raiser! Come out and support a good cause!

Best Bomb
60's
70's
80's 
90's 
Luxury
Best motor
Best Paint
Truck
Motorcycle
Bicycle / Pedal Car
Hop (Cash Award)
Bikini (Cash Award)
Best Interior

Magazines, please call now for your press passes! Move in is from 8-10 am.


----------



## mashingbumper (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Oct 25 2009, 06:00 PM~15462110
> *that'd be sick  :biggrin:
> Haven't heard anything about a season 3 of Livin the low life, nothing on the speed site either.
> Heard something about this though, but I'm not sure what channel or if it's been picked up or what :dunno:
> ...


What channel is this on TLC , but naw fo reals Dish ,Digital cable any info would be great


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

i seen elite cc and dukes cc on speed channel. it was on car crazy, the tv show.


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

. . Well, I hate to give the bad news, but it's official: 
The show is done!
Ran into the director and some of the crew at Sema yesterday; said they had a great time making it, everyone loved it, but they did not get the budget to take the show on the road to other places, and they pretty much covered everything they could in so-cal in 2 seasons. They wished they could keep doing the show, but ithe issues with budget was not up to them....sorry guys


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:angry:


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Nov 4 2009, 10:19 PM~15564713
> *. . Well, I hate to give the bad news, but it's official:
> The show is done!
> Ran into the director and some of the crew at Sema yesterday; said they had a great time making it, everyone loved it, but they did not get the budget to take the show on the road to other places, and they pretty much covered everything they could in so-cal in 2 seasons. They wished they could keep doing the show, but ithe issues with budget was not up to them....sorry guys
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Glassed Out_@Oct 2 2009, 11:28 AM~15248283
> *FUCK THAT SHOW.
> *


x2


----------



## txlilj (Nov 12, 2007)

So are they gonna make season 1 and 2 available on dvd? :uh:


----------



## chevy98 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Nov 4 2009, 07:19 PM~15564713
> *. . Well, I hate to give the bad news, but it's official:
> The show is done!
> Ran into the director and some of the crew at Sema yesterday; said they had a great time making it, everyone loved it, but they did not get the budget to take the show on the road to other places, and they pretty much covered everything they could in so-cal in 2 seasons. They wished they could keep doing the show, but ithe issues with budget was not up to them....sorry guys
> *


  thanks for the info.


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by txlilj_@Nov 5 2009, 04:30 PM~15573547
> *So are they gonna make season 1 and 2 available on dvd? :uh:
> *


yup! .. you can even get them all on I-tunes right now!


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by txlilj_@Nov 5 2009, 04:30 PM~15573547
> *So are they gonna make season 1 and 2 available on dvd? :uh:
> *



go to amazon on demand 

it will make your day.

get every episode.

cobra
waco tx


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Nov 4 2009, 07:19 PM~15564713
> *. . Well, I hate to give the bad news, but it's official:
> The show is done!
> Ran into the director and some of the crew at Sema yesterday; said they had a great time making it, everyone loved it, but they did not get the budget to take the show on the road to other places, and they pretty much covered everything they could in so-cal in 2 seasons. They wished they could keep doing the show, but ithe issues with budget was not up to them....sorry guys
> *


That sucks!!!!  Well it was fun while it lasted :biggrin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Nov 4 2009, 08:19 PM~15564713
> *. . Well, I hate to give the bad news, but it's official:
> The show is done!
> Ran into the director and some of the crew at Sema yesterday; said they had a great time making it, everyone loved it, but they did not get the budget to take the show on the road to other places, and they pretty much covered everything they could in so-cal in 2 seasons. They wished they could keep doing the show, but ithe issues with budget was not up to them....sorry guys
> *


Damn, i'm sorry to hear that. I was looking forward to seeing some fresh shows this year. It was good while it lasted. :biggrin:


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Nov 4 2009, 09:19 PM~15564713
> *. . Well, I hate to give the bad news, but it's official:
> The show is done!
> Ran into the director and some of the crew at Sema yesterday; said they had a great time making it, everyone loved it, but they did not get the budget to take the show on the road to other places, and they pretty much covered everything they could in so-cal in 2 seasons. They wished they could keep doing the show, but ithe issues with budget was not up to them....sorry guys
> *



:angry:


----------



## Bobby G. (Jul 10, 2009)

:nicoderm: 

Yeah.......That REALLY sucks !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LOCOTORO (Apr 12, 2008)

i want the first show to be me eating her big ass on top a 64 it not going to cost anything ..


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bobby G._@Dec 29 2009, 12:48 PM~16122564
> *:nicoderm:
> 
> Yeah.......That REALLY sucks  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


X2 :angry:


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

Livin the Low Life Season, Season 1 or 2 out yet on DVD????????? :dunno:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWASME_@Jan 4 2010, 12:23 AM~16176824
> *Livin the Low Life Season, Season 1 or 2 out yet on DVD????????? :dunno:
> *


buy it on itunes


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Donny Biggs (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Nov 4 2009, 07:19 PM~15564713
> *. . Well, I hate to give the bad news, but it's official:
> The show is done!
> Ran into the director and some of the crew at Sema yesterday; said they had a great time making it, everyone loved it, but they did not get the budget to take the show on the road to other places, and they pretty much covered everything they could in so-cal in 2 seasons. They wished they could keep doing the show, but ithe issues with budget was not up to them....sorry guys
> *



DAMM I use to dvr all the damm shows, it was great to see things i missed out on.. These Executives just don't really know what the people want, with just a little money in marketing they could have a huge following but instead cancel a good show. :uh:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

That sucks considering Super Bikes go all over the place :angry:


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

> *(eyeneff @ Oct 25 2009, 06:00 PM) *
> that'd be sick  biggrin.gif
> Haven't heard anything about a season 3 of Livin the low life, nothing on the speed site either.
> Heard something about this though, but I'm not sure what channel or if it's been picked up or what dunno.gif
> http://americanlowrider.tv/index.html*


Hell to the ya! Bout time they create a show. Showing the blood sweat and tears. the commimet dedcation frustration behind the all the chrome and kandy paint. Shit we need to get at the speed channel, Tlc, Idt, Discovery channel to get this on!


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

> *(eyeneff @ Oct 25 2009, 06:00 PM) *
> that'd be sick  biggrin.gif
> Haven't heard anything about a season 3 of Livin the low life, nothing on the speed site either.
> Heard something about this though, but I'm not sure what channel or if it's been picked up or what dunno.gif
> http://americanlowrider.tv/index.html*


Hell to the ya! Bout time they create a show. Showing the blood sweat and tears. The commitment, dedication and frustration behind the all the chrome and kandy paint. Shit we need to get at the speed channel, Tlc, Idt, Discovery channel to get this on!


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Our members have made a total of 10,799,000 posts
*We have 59,493 registered members*
The newest member is LINK2AFFECT
Most users ever online was 883 on Oct 14 2009, 10:26 PM

THIS IS WHY LOWRIDING SUFFERS. WE HAVE THIS MANY MEMBERS, AND PEOPLE DID NOT SUPPORT THE SHOW. CAME ON HERE, TALKED SHIT, AND HATED. SO WHAT DO WE HAVE NOW?????????? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Bobby G. (Jul 10, 2009)

Hey guys..........I'm buying the Monte Carlo that Vida sat in on the show. The MC that won with all the other MC's. "Extra Change" from Traffic C.C.

That's a famous car. I'll bet you can still feel the heat from the seat !


----------



## Pepper (Jul 20, 2006)

i cant EVER get rid of Comcast Cable....my DVR has season one and two....NEVER to be deleted! :biggrin: 

dwnR that there's no season 3 though. ive been saving room in the DVR! :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Oct 25 2009, 06:00 PM~15462110
> *that'd be sick  :biggrin:
> Haven't heard anything about a season 3 of Livin the low life, nothing on the speed site either.
> Heard something about this though, but I'm not sure what channel or if it's been picked up or what :dunno:
> ...


Wow reminds me a little of how they used to get along on American Chopper.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

bummer I wanted to see more lowriders and Vida


----------



## lolow64 (Apr 9, 2007)

hey that is bullshit that American lowrider was not on seed channel in Midwest I live in Indy lowrider show does not come here anymore. coolcars car show was canceled local shows German park show canceled.


----------



## siio (Mar 25, 2010)

any body have the season 2 or know where I can download it


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

i kno im tired of turnnin on speed channel and seein nutn but fukkin nas car  no more street cars or lowrider shows,pimp my ride is the closest i get ta watchin some good shit bout rides and those r just re runs :uh: it'z over  its all over!


----------



## lacman (Oct 19, 2005)

fuck I tunes....http://www.hulu.com/livin-the-low-life


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1191039/episodes


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pepper_@Feb 25 2010, 09:38 PM~16727480
> *i cant EVER get rid of Comcast Cable....my DVR has season one and two....NEVER to be deleted! :biggrin:
> 
> dwnR that there's no season 3 though.  ive been saving room in the DVR!  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


thats good and all but i think you can save it to your VCR if you own one

what type of DRV you have?

SA 8300 HD? maybe i can open one up and see how the files can be transfered.


----------



## laidlow62 (Jun 11, 2010)

Are any of the seasons available on dvd or just online?


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## nate64 (Feb 14, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Glassed Out_@Sep 24 2009, 09:16 AM~15173276
> *i hope it returns too its not a bad show. plus its knocking away all the negative sterotypes.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

Session 1 episode 10 (queens).. :biggrin:


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 2 2010, 05:31 AM~16769610
> *Wow reminds me a little of how they used to get along on American Chopper.
> *


Living the low life has been cancelled for ever now. They havn't filmed an episode in 3 years. They have not aired an episode in at least 1-2 years.

American Lowrider is the next lowrider show to follow.


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Mar 4 2011, 07:25 PM~20017492
> *Living the low life has been cancelled for ever now. They havn't filmed an episode in 3 years. They have not aired an episode in at least 1-2 years.
> 
> American Lowrider is the next lowrider show to follow.
> *


when? :wow:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by laidlow62_@Jan 30 2011, 02:46 PM~19738366
> *Are any of the seasons available on dvd or just online?
> *


Season one and two are my ipod. Available on Itunes :biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 29 2011, 04:01 PM~19730702
> *thats good and all but i think you can save it to your VCR if you own one
> 
> what type of DRV you have?
> ...


you can pay like $30 and they will allow you to clear your DVR and save everything to a hard drive or whatever. Call your cable or satalite provider and get the info on it.


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Jan 20 2011, 08:53 PM~19653202
> *i kno im tired of turnnin on speed channel and seein nutn but fukkin nas car  no more street cars or lowrider shows,pimp my ride is the closest i get ta watchin some good shit bout rides and those r just re runs :uh: it'z over   its all over!
> *


And don't forget 10hrs of Barrett Jackson


----------



## ROLANDO64SS (Mar 9, 2011)

MAAAAAN..... I need to fix my ipod, or get a new one!!!! :0


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

WHAT CHANEL


----------

